# NEW PICS of babies



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

As u guys know my blue satin abyssinian gave birth to 10 babies, dad is fawn satin.
now they are now 16days old.any ideas on what they are?well here goes  
im thinking agouti ?

kerryann 169 by kerryann1986, on Flickr
These have black eyes

kerryann 168 by kerryann1986, on Flickr
These have pink eyes

kerryann 167 by kerryann1986, on Flickr
no ideas what this little one is.also has black eyes

kerryann 166 by kerryann1986, on Flickr


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They're all quite skinny. :|

But it looks like RY and agouti. Not sure about the gray one.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh. Some of the yellow ones looks like argente. The ones with the dark undercoat and pink eyes. One of the pink eyed ones just looks like a pink eyed RY.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes the grey one looks quite skinny


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

its mabe just the way the pics are as they are definatly not skinny in the flesh


----------

